# MUFE HD vs Dior nude vs mufe matte velv



## shonntew (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm wanting to change my foundation. I have been using mufe HD in 123 for over 1 year. I think it may be causing breakouts. Not sure though...
I'm >35 and have oily tzone. Would the mattevelvet be bad for my age/skin type. Or should I try the Dior nude??
I need to go get samples, but Sephora is over 1 hr drive. So I would like advice first. Thx


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 1, 2010)

I have tried all 3 and liked em all. Here's my take on Dior Nude & Mat Velvet. For reference I'm 20 with really oily acne-prone skin.

Dior Nude is water based with "minerals". Very lightweight and very natural finish. Oil control is not as good as Mat Velvet and since I have really oily skin, I feel like I have to blot often with this one but it looks _amazing_ in photographs. Coverage is medium but buildable. Feels pretty moisturizing too. No breakouts. I seem to be reaching for this one a lot more often than MUFE HD & MUFE MV.

Mat Velvet's coverage is about medium to full (buildable). The finish is not as natural as Dior Nude but still looks good. The consistency is a little thick and it tends to cake a little on my dry acne spots. Oil control with this is a lot better than Nude though

Hope this helped


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 1, 2010)

Mat velvet is the most matte oil controlling foundation I've ever used. It's thick and sets fast but I barely need to use any to get full coverage. I love it in the summer when my skin is pretty oily but my skin is pretty close to normal in the winter and I need to mix luminizer in it and use a heavy moisturizer at night for it to look good. If you have any dry spots, it'll need a bit of work to look right.

I like HD but it's more of a winter foundation for me. It's more liquidy and easier to blend but I do have to blot a couple hours sooner with this on. More like after 6 hours rather than 8 or 9 with MV. The coverage is medium but buildable and looks more natural. It's less work to apply but more work to keep looking nice later in the day. I've never used Dior so can't compare that one.


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)




----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 20, 2010)

Does the MUFE HD transfer a lot?


----------

